# flat roof



## erryjay1 (May 31, 2010)

i just came across a product on youtube
called "final flat roof" and they say they guarantee that rolling on this liquid
(even in standing water) will water proof this area so water can pond for up to 10 years and still not leak. anyone know about the truth of this?
erryjay


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never heard about that product, but when properly applied a liquid applied elastomeric roofing system will last a very long time, even with standing water. Rolling it out might not accomplish anything other than UV protection. What depends is if the product is acrylic based or urethane based and how many gallons per square are applied.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,
Flat roof insulation may seem like a nuisance. 
Having a flat roof on top of your head may seem like a very smart move because it gives you extra space that you can use. You cannot spend time on a slanting roof without holding on to your dear life. On the other hand, a flat roof can easily be used for numerous activities like exercising, socializing or plain sightseeing to spend some time.However, having a flat roof also creates numerous problems. For starters, the slope on the roof must be properly set to ensure that water does not stagnate. If this is not done, the water shall seep into the walls and cause the long term problems.
Since the roof is flat, it provides a great source of inflow of heat. The roof shall absorb the heat all day and this shall create insulation problems. That is the reason why the choice of tiles or roofing on a flat roof is very important. You will have to keep specific points in mind.

*Roof Ventilator*


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Depends on the product quality it is possible or may not. Contact your local area roofing contractor for getting best information on that product.


----------

